# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Старое на новый лад.

## Irina

* Старое на новый лад.*



Крошка сын к отцу пришел, и сказала кроха: - Жить с деньгами - хорошо, а без денег - плохо.

Надоел мне кокаин. Надоели пьянки. В общем, стать решил твой сын Президентом в банке!

Кто я, блин, для пацанов? Лох, в натуре, чисто! Вон Серега Иванов тоже сын министра,

Был вчера еще студент. Думал о дипломе. Нынче - вице-президент в банке при «Газпроме».

И не важно, где там есть скромность или совесть, Важно то, что при деньгах. При финансах то есть.

И Фрадкову не в облом. То есть хватит духа. Чтоб на банк Внешэконом сел бы сын Петруха.

Чтобы всем врагам назло были в результате банки, детки и «бабло» под присмотром бати!

И у Патрушева есть бедные детишки, тоже надо им прочесть номер счета в книжке.

Чтоб, покуда нефть гудит, тихо сидя в банке, контролировать кредит в области нефтянки.

Я не наглый, я не танк. Но мне тоже, батя, и «Роснефть», и Внешторгбанк Были б очень стати!

Я бы тоже с них снимал сливки или пенки. Мне бы в этом помогал отпрыск Матвиенки.

Я купил бы паровоз и вовсю ст-е-бался, я б на форумы в Давос с тЁлками катался.

Я бы денежки копил, попусту не тратя, я б на них себе купил - Яхту.., слышишь, батя?!

Я б из золота стульчак сделал в каждом трюме, я бы с Ксюхою Собчак заседал в Госдуме,

Чтобы бедности войну объявить красиво, чтоб любить свою страну - Родину, Россию..! ))

----------

